# Am I pregnant or crazy? Vote now!



## ChristineIndy (Jan 3, 2006)

DH and I are NOT trying to get pregnant. But we were, um, not so careful on CD 8 & 9, and then I think I O'd a day or two early (12 or 13.)

It's too early for implantation to have occured, even, really. (I'm on CD 15). But I swear to God, I feel pregnant. And I realize our carelessness brought the baby-bug back for me in a big way. . . so this is psychosomatic, right? I do not have a weird, heavy feeling in my pelvis, right?

Ugh. I so do not want to be pregnant right now. And I so want to be pregnant right now.

Okay, vote away!


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

The choices in your poll are not mutualy exclusive.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

:


----------



## ChristineIndy (Jan 3, 2006)

Smart-alecs!


----------



## nimblemama (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, I'm in Indy, too! You could be crazy or you could be pg! Who knows?!


----------

